# Anyone into watches?



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

My other hobby aside piranha keeping is collecting watches. Some i keep some i trade/sell. I presently have an oris centennial worldtimer,oris TT1 chronograph diver,reymond weil, vintage seiko and just sold a girrard perregaux and an omega. Looking at getting another omega soon. What about you guys?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a automatic Tag heuer chrono. It was a gift from a friend.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Yes I'm a huge fan of watches. Unfortunatley I don't have the finaces to purchase manu
At the moment I have an ellese and a maorice lacroixe (sp)

However my father has quite a pricey collection
Would love a rolex or two and a classic paneri

The othe day when I was in the west end I came across a limited edition gucci watch. It was utterly gorgeous. Rubys nd dimondds round the edge.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I have a Tag Heuer that I got 20+ years ago when I was in the army....works great. I also have a Tag Heuer Links that I got probably 10 years ago....that is the one I still wear. I thought it was cool when I saw Danny Ainge wearing the same watch on the sidelines when he coached the Suns. I am currently looking into a Rolex Submariner or Daytona...I really like how simple and sturdy they look.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I haven't worn a watch a single day of my adult life.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Yes I'm a huge fan of watches. Unfortunatley I don't have the finaces to purchase manu
> At the moment I have an ellese and a maorice lacroixe (sp)
> 
> However my father has quite a pricey collection
> ...


Maurice Lacroix and Panerei are nice also. Not so big on the "fashion" watches like Gucci.


----------



## Big Den (May 5, 2008)

I don't have the time.

Sorry fella's couldn't resist that.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

I gotta digital Timex.
It has the glow feature. (press button it glows geen so you can check the time in the dark.)
Velcro staps.
It also has a wicked timer.

Ballllliiiiinnn.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

shiver905 said:


> I gotta digital Timex.
> It has the glow feature. (press button it glows geen so you can check the time in the dark.)
> Velcro staps.
> It also has a wicked timer.
> ...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

the one watch that i really really want is a maurice lacroix masterpiece squelette. depending on the specific model this ranges between 2000-6000 GBP. but it is a divine looking time piece and i love it. hope to own one. maybe ill ask for one as my graduation present









i know that not everyone is a fan of the mechanism showing look but i for one really like it.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

I just got a Rolex Submariner for Christmas- probably shouldn’t have bought it but ive wanted one for a long time!


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

my watch is on my cell phone. i cant stand being restricted by jewelery. but i did inheret a white gold rolex daytona cosmograph its the only watch i own lol actually its the only piece of jewelery i own other than my wedding ring. just sits in my safe unless i am going to a wedding or something fancy. i am scared to wear it, but i don't want to sell it bc i don't need the money so i figure it probably wont go down in value.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm starting to get into pocket watches for some reason, Other then the old antique ones that don't work anymore its hard to find a nice looking good new Swiss movement one out on the market right now.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

philbert said:


> I'm starting to get into pocket watches for some reason, Other then the old antique ones that don't work anymore its hard to find a nice looking good new Swiss movement one out on the market right now.


Pocket watches FTW!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

ive got a citizen eco drive i bought myself as a college graduation present. one day i would like to get an omega.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

-NBKK- said:


> my watch is on my cell phone. i cant stand being restricted by jewelery. but i did inheret a white gold rolex daytona cosmograph its the only watch i own lol actually its the only piece of jewelery i own other than my wedding ring. just sits in my safe unless i am going to a wedding or something fancy. i am scared to wear it, but i don't want to sell it bc i don't need the money so i figure it probably wont go down in value.


Sick watch you got there man. I looove the Daytona.

I also like Oris watches. I have 3 of them. Oris atelier worldtime centennial, TT1 divers chronograph and Oris complication moon phase. Seiko spring drive is another one i'd like to own one day. I can go on forever!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

You got pics man....

Show some of them...I'm curious....


----------



## z0ne (Oct 20, 2009)

mtuttle02 said:


> I just got a Rolex Submariner for Christmas- probably shouldn't have bought it but ive wanted one for a long time!












I got one as a gift from my father upon graduating university. I don't wear it often but, when I do, I feel like a million bucks. Mine looks just like this (with the, in my opinion, much better looking Oyster bracelet, as opposed to the Jubilee) :


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Trigger lover said:


> the one watch that i really really want is a maurice lacroix masterpiece squelette. depending on the specific model this ranges between 2000-6000 GBP. but it is a divine looking time piece and i love it. hope to own one. maybe ill ask for one as my graduation present
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that, do the gears move ?


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

TT1 divers








Centennial
















vintage seiko speedtimer








I don't have pics of the other ones yet.

there's only 1904 of the centennials made.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

VERY nice zOne and congradulations on the graduation man! I opted for SS 14060M with Oyster bracelet as well









View attachment 189881


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

speakyourmind said:


> the one watch that i really really want is a maurice lacroix masterpiece squelette. depending on the specific model this ranges between 2000-6000 GBP. but it is a divine looking time piece and i love it. hope to own one. maybe ill ask for one as my graduation present
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that, do the gears move ?
[/quote]

yes you can see all the movements of the watch.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

here's the watch in question.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

yup thats my dream watch. already asked my dad for it as a graduation present. and i already posted pics of it up lol.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

here's my latest,picked it up yersterday


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

1rhom said:


> I'm starting to get into pocket watches for some reason, Other then the old antique ones that don't work anymore its hard to find a nice looking good new Swiss movement one out on the market right now.


I just bought a 1924 hamilton pocket watch in mint condition ,works well and comes with box and papers. All original
[/quote]

That is so awesome. I would love to have that, its like a chunk of history. Not to mention it has another 50 decades of life in it too. How much did you Spend on it ?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

On a curious side (and please be truthful)-What do you/are you guys paying for some of these


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

AKSkirmish said:


> On a curious side (and please be truthful)-What do you/are you guys paying for some of these


Mine was 5300 in Maui

Edit: I just looked at the receipt and it was actually $5,177.10


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

-NBKK- said:


> I'm starting to get into pocket watches for some reason, Other then the old antique ones that don't work anymore its hard to find a nice looking good new Swiss movement one out on the market right now.


I just bought a 1924 hamilton pocket watch in mint condition ,works well and comes with box and papers. All original
[/quote]

That is so awesome. I would love to have that, its like a chunk of history. Not to mention it has another 50 decades of life in it too. How much did you Spend on it ?
[/quote]
I love vintage watches. I'm lucky to have found a piece like this for under 200$. They usually range between300$-1000$. What makes it extra special is that it comes with original box and papers.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> On a curious side (and please be truthful)-What do you/are you guys paying for some of these


at the moment i own two watches. one of them is only worht £250.

the other is about £1200.

i dont know what that is in dollars. 
the other watch which i posted. the one i asked for a graduation present is worth between 2000-6000 depending on the particular model

1rhom, $200 on that pocket watch was a steal. nice buy. ive always thought about getting a pocketwatch but never gone for it. i always see them in london just never have the balls to enquire into a few of them. haha dont know why. might next im having a browse


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i love watches, recently i acquired a couple of very old pocket watches from my grandfather, i am looking for a good place to get them restored.... i can't remember the names off hand, but they look amazing, i love that simple classic look. as for a current timepiece, i really like movado for daily wear.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

hey joe if you can post up a pic of the old pocket watches you got from your grandfather. thats if you can.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i have one here and the other is at my mother's house, i'll try to find them and take some pics. they probably aren't the most expensive pocket watches in the world, i come from a line of norwegian farmers, but i really like them. it's kind of crazy to think how hard the generations before me had to work in order to save up enough to buy something that wasn't a necessity.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sometimes watches dont have to be expensive to be a nice looking timepiece. this is especially true for the older watches. they put more craftsman ship into the work. so even the less expensive ones were good looking.

its a shame theres too much cheap crap floating around on the market. i mean why does some gang banger buy a armani watch the size of the moon when the douche bag doesnt even know how to tell time.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Here's the pocketwatch i was talking about.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a fantastic looking piece. box and papers







and it looks to be in top condition. im jelous


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

WOW 1rhom, that is a cool looking pocket watch!


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks,it's handsome little ticker indeed!!


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

On the same subject, different note

Does anyone have a watch winder? I'm looking at getting a Orbita, any advice?


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

mtuttle02 said:


> On the same subject, different note
> 
> Does anyone have a watch winder? I'm looking at getting a Orbita, any advice?


I have a watch case but no winder. I figure that the watch i'm wearing daily won't need winding and i don't want the others to be working 24/7 for nothing.I feel that it will cause premature wear and in need of servicing more often.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

does anyone know how easy it is to make your own watch if you buy all the components? just wondering


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

you can buy kits to practice on.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

cool i will search for them. might give it a go.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

His Majesty said:


> cool i will search for them. might give it a go.


or you can buy a watch that needs repairs and is cheap. You can practice on that. That's what i'm thinking of doing.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

here,check this out.
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Lot-of-3-used-2452-Swis...=item2c514c203a


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats pretty cool. i also thought about getting some cheap watches to take apart

what tools do i need to be able to take it all apart with out fiddling too much. just a set of extra tiny screw drivers?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a Ben Sherman watch worth about 80 quid









I like watches and for sure would like to have an expensive rolex or such, but just dont think i could spend so much money on a watch.

It tells the time right


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Stopped at costco today to drop off a prescription.....and left with a new TAG.

I always make a point of checking the watch display at Costco whenever I stop there, and saw this TAG Formula 1 in the case. I have been looking for a watch with a black face, liked this, and decided I better jump on it. Good thing, as they only had one.

Great price, lifetime warranty. 
View attachment 190441


View attachment 190442


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice watch collection 06- Love the Speedmasters!


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

1rhom said:


> My other hobby aside piranha keeping is collecting watches. Some i keep some i trade/sell. I presently have an oris centennial worldtimer,oris TT1 chronograph diver,reymond weil, vintage seiko and just sold a girrard perregaux and an omega. Looking at getting another omega soon. What about you guys?


Last time I went to Paris I happened to get into this Jewlery at Saint Honore Street, There, I asked a couple of girls (by the way 2 super beautiful girls......







) I wanted to see this watch "the King Conquistador" by Frank Müller. The damned watch was very nice, it made my 1000 bucks Omega look as if it were a 5 dollar Chinese watch, lol. However 20,000 Euros







were too much for my wallet tho....

I also like this German brand Lange and Shöne and the Cartier.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a Casio G Shock and a Seiko "Monster" in the mail- they should be here this week. I can’t wear my Submariner to work, so I needed a watch that I could wear/ beat daily. I think the durable automatic moment of the Monster will fit the bill perfect


----------



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

I don't have the time


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

The new Luminox Anniversay edition looks nice, check it out


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, the G Shock was a piece so I sent it back.

The Seiko Monster is amazing! Best 200 bucks ive spent, haven't taken it off all week. The Rolex wont be getting any wrist time now :laugh:


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

If i had money... *Cough* i would love to Get either a Rolex Milgauss Or the Rolex Explorer.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Bothe are real nice watches NB. I like the white dial Mil and the Exp I- not fond of the bezel on the II


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

I dont like the explorer II at all.

My Swiss army victorinox watch has served me well beside a crappy band. Loving the automatic movement since i got it back in 05.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

what are your thoughts on the watch brand Rotary? my dad does not like them for some reason. ive come across quite a nice piece with the skeleton look. its nothing flashy but it does look quite nice and its just under £200. nothing expensive but i do want a new everyday watch.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

saving up for a tourneau i saw during christmas time. right now i just have a 200 dollar bulova i got as a gift...gotta get the battery replaced as it's dead.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

C'mon perople I leave you some really good watches.... take a look:

Panerai, italian design made in Switzerland.










Quorum.










Cartier.










Lange and Shöne, a German watch with German technology:










King Conquistador and the crazy hours:










http://www.watches24seven.com/gallery2/mai..._serialNumber=2

These are some of fave, I only need to have the money to buy them tho....:laugh:


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

paneri is a great make. love their watches. love to own one of their classic ones.
and that cartier one is sexy looking.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

And forger about the fcking Rolex thats a watch for the newly rich who wants to show off.....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

rolex still do make some real nice watches. but i agree too many people go for it. first thing any new rich person does is buy a ferarri, a big house then a rolex.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

actually...this thread has inspired me to go out and get my damn watch fixed...thanks OP


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

I agree a Rolex is somewhat of a status symbol, but that's not why I got mine. I've wanted one since I was about 12, I've even had a few really good fakes from China. Now that I have a real one I understand why Rolex owners want to destroy the fakes







. It's a brand that almost everyone knows, it's a brad of quality. Sure you can spend a lot less on another automatic, but I will have my Submariner with me till the day I die.

Rotary makes a good watch at a good price. I'm not fond of their skeleton watches though- too much going on in there.



r1dermon said:


> actually...this thread has inspired me to go out and get my damn watch fixed...thanks OP


Fix it


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

yeh the skeleton look is not for everyone but i for one love it.


----------

